# Mobile phone plans



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

Hello
I am moving soon to Germany and I need to get a new SIM for my phone ( so I don't need the handset).
I have seen there are few options, overall seems more expensive than other countries, but luckily I am not a massive user of data allowance. 

I need a plan with less than 10G/month and ideally that I an use as hotspot sometimes in Germany and in EU.
I spotted Freenet flex, that seems a decent solutions, but if I am aboard in EU, I can call the country where I am in and in Germany but not in other EU countries (roaming plans of other EU countries include that).
I came across SimON mobile (Günstiger Handytarif mit 10GB LTE-Allnet-Flat - SIMon mobile) is any good?

I am not considering the major companies, they have just long term solution and I prefer monthly contract.

Any advice?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

German telco companies are required to perform identity checks before activating a SIM card, therefore, it might not be possible to have everything sorted out before you arrive.

You can find a comprehensive databank that is usually quite accurate at Handyhase.de


----------



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> German telco companies are required to perform identity checks before activating a SIM card, therefore, it might not be possible to have everything sorted out before you arrive.
> 
> You can find a comprehensive databank that is usually quite accurate at Handyhase.de


 thank you for your reply. I will check the website.
I know , just moving one step head since I got my accommodation.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Gen_iaco said:


> I know , just moving one step head since I got my accommodation.


Congratulations on finding accommodation! How did you manage it?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Just go to Aldi on the day you arrive and sign up for whatever their current prepaid deal is. It'll cost you 5 or 10 euro. (You'll need wifi somewhere to do the ID verification with a remote video connection.) Then you have a month to figure out if there's something better suited to your needs.


----------



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Congratulations on finding accommodation! How did you manage it?


eba.de

It was not easy but maybe I succeeded.


----------

